# Trouble choosing new sticks Cobra S9/Nike Slingshot OSS



## Captainobvious (Mar 13, 2007)

I am a high handicapper who plays once a week at best. Ive been using a starter set of Affinity graphite shafted clubs for the past few years, and its time to upgrade. I swung both the Nike slingshot OSS and the Cobra S9 at the local sporting goods store and they both feel pretty good. The Nike's have a heavier feel, and a larger club head. Both have very large sweet spots, and still seem to drive straight even on mishits. I really like them both and they are the same price, so help a brother out! (im looking at the steel shaft models only)
Do any of you have any experience good or bad with these two that you could share?

I also looked at the '06 Big Bertha's and the Adams A2 OS and they were both good as well. The Callaways are easily the best looking sticks, but I didnt hit them as well as the other three.


----------



## Puffysheep (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello captainobvious

I am not sure what type of swing you have but Slingshot OSS would be better if you have hard time aligning your club head straight at the impact. The bulkiness of the head is designed to help you enhance the perimeter weighting and increase stability. The Nike OSS also has a downside though, because of the bulky head you can't really manuver or create different types of shots. 

Although Cobra S9 and Slingshot OSS are both categorizeds as super game improvement irons, Slingshot OSS is more for a beginner than a Cobra S9. In essence it comes down to more stability (Nike OSS) or versatility (Cobra S9) in my opinion. I think if you had a set of old golf clubs for couple years like you mentioned, you would be better off with the Cobra S9 because it would be more for everyday use.

I personally never tried the Callaway Big Bertha irons but if you have tried the Adams a2 irons and liked it, you might wanna try the Cobra FP irons or Callaway X-20 irons. I personally really like the feel for the Cobra FP and it's a lot cheaper than OSS or S9. Cobra FP irons look as good as they play...

I hope this helps but most important thing in choosing your iron set is trying out many different sets and finding the one that you feel most comfortable with...=)


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The head of the club comes down to personal choice. What do you like looking at when you are setting up for a shot?

The shaft is equally as important and can have a greater effect on your shots than the face. Make sure you get the right flex shaft for your swing.

If this is a golf store you should be able to have your swing speed measured, and from there they can help you pick the right shaft.

If your swing is too fast and you have a regular shaft, you could end up hitting high hooks all the time.

best of luck


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I think you should try hitting both clubs before choosing which clubs fits you.

Nike SlingShot OSS was 2006 Hot List Super Game or Game Improvement iron.

But CObra S9 is this year Hot List Editor's choice too.

So try hitting both and see. And never rely on our opinion alone.


----------



## Captainobvious (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks.
I think i'll take your advice fitz, and get my swing analyzed by their Pro and see what is going to work best for my swing.


----------

